# Worth getting Metropolis Ark if I own Albion One?



## will_m (Nov 25, 2016)

As Metropolis Ark is on sale at the moment I'm thinking of getting it for the trailer work I've started doing.

Just wanted to hear from anyone that might own both libraries whether MA is worth getting if you already own AO.

They seem to cover the same instruments although MA has choir and guitars and AO has the synth patches and loops.


----------



## rottoy (Nov 25, 2016)

will_m said:


> As Metropolis Ark is on sale at the moment I'm thinking of getting it for the trailer work I've started doing.
> 
> Just wanted to hear from anyone that might own both libraries whether MA is worth getting if you already own AO.
> 
> They seem to cover the same instruments although MA has choir and guitars and AO has the synth patches and loops.


More importantly, MA only covers the dynamics mf-ff, where as Albion has p-f.


----------



## will_m (Nov 25, 2016)

rottoy said:


> More importantly, MA only covers the dynamics mf-ff, where as Albion has p-f.



Absolutely! I should have mentioned that, it is one of the main reasons I was attracted to MA, having an extra push in the dynamics for that full out dynamic sound.


----------



## rottoy (Nov 25, 2016)

Well, I wager it's an excellent investement then!
Teldex blends well with just about anything.


----------



## Nils Neumann (Nov 25, 2016)

go for it, Ark 1 is the best "epic" library out there. I own many libraries but in every "big and epic" project is Ark 1 included.
The Low Strings are fantastic, the Brass is gigantic and the choir could be sold separately for 300 bucks and I would buy it


----------



## rottoy (Nov 25, 2016)

Nils Neumann said:


> the choir could be sold separately for 300 bucks and I would buy it


 Don't give them any ideas, man!


----------



## Karsten Vogt (Nov 25, 2016)

I wonder how comparable MA is to Albion 3 Iceni. Both seem to do the epic, dark stuff pretty well.


----------



## will_m (Nov 25, 2016)

Sounds like it could be ideal for me then. I do have Iceni and it pretty much always gets used to add weight but it is of course a low end focused library, there are no upper range instruments.


----------



## jononotbono (Nov 25, 2016)

Yes. Listen to the demos and walthroughs. They are two different libraries and both are amazing. I have both. They both work together and cover so much stuff. You won't regret buying them. Although, be warned. Having a taste of Spitfire and Orchestral Tools only leads to some serious addictions. Speaking of which, I've just bought Albion V which is about as opposite a library as you can get from M Ark 1. Haha!

Go on, don't be shy. Get your card out...


----------



## SillyMidOn (Nov 25, 2016)

Nils Neumann said:


> go for it, Ark 1 is the best "epic" library out there. I own many libraries but in every "big and epic" project is Ark 1 included.
> The Low Strings are fantastic, the Brass is gigantic and the choir could be sold separately for 300 bucks and I would buy it


All of the above is very true! The choir is fantastic.


----------



## jononotbono (Nov 25, 2016)

SillyMidOn said:


> All of the above is very true! The choir is fantastic.


The choir is my favourite thing about M Ark 1.


----------



## Parsifal666 (Nov 25, 2016)

I've messed around with Ark at a friend's house. It's great, except I found I could replicate most of the stuff I heard using Iceni, Requiem, EW Symphonic Choirs, Strings, and Brass. I had to stack things, and of course I had to apply my engineering knowledge to get those sounds, but I actually got an even bigger sound.

The thing is, if you don't want to spend the ton of money you'd need to buy all of the above (especially today), and don't have (or don't want/need) to have the minimal engineering know how to get those sounds, then Ark is a terrific solution, don't hesitate. For me, there was just no need. I have messed with my 8dio Requiem enough to know that those choir sounds are more than achievable, it just takes effort.

But hey, if you plan on cranking out the trailers and maybe even a portion of an Epic soundtrack (at least a really good mock up of the latter), GO ARK!


----------



## jononotbono (Nov 25, 2016)

Parsifal666 said:


> I've messed around with Ark at a friend's house. It's great, except I found I could replicate most of the stuff I heard using Iceni, Requiem, EW Symphonic Choirs, Strings, and Brass. I had to stack things, and of course I had to apply my engineering knowledge to get those sounds, but I actually got an even bigger sound.
> 
> The thing is, if you don't want to spend the ton of money you'd need to buy all of the above (especially today), and don't have (or don't want/need) to have the minimal engineering know how to get those sounds, then Ark is a terrific solution, don't hesitate. For me, there was just no need. I have messed with my 8dio Requiem enough to know that those choir sounds are more than achievable, it just takes effort.
> 
> But hey, if you plan on cranking out the trailers and maybe even a portion of an Epic soundtrack (at least a really good mock up of the latter), GO ARK!



Also when against a tight deadline!


----------



## Parsifal666 (Nov 25, 2016)

Let's say you have a trailer deadline, or any commission that requires MEGA EPIC stuff. I can see Ark as extremely perfect in that context. I personally just couldn't part with the cash, I've already done several commissions that had unfair deadlines with what I have, and came out great...but then, I do have the engineering knowledge.

Libraries like Ark are instant gratification, and thus great for folks who are relatively new to composition and engineering. Maybe someday things will advance to the point where engineering becomes a lost art...until then, I prefer to be able to shape sounds myself (though I often have fun just blowing through elaborately decorated samples like most of us here at VI).


----------



## Nils Neumann (Nov 25, 2016)

Parsifal666 said:


> I've messed around with Ark at a friend's house. It's great, except I found I could replicate most of the stuff I heard using Iceni, Requiem, EW Symphonic Choirs, Strings, and Brass. I had to stack things, and of course I had to apply my engineering knowledge to get those sounds, but I actually got an even bigger sound.



I get your point, you can achieve this epic sound with other libraries too but now imagine you layer not "normal" orchestral libraries but for example the Brass of Ark I and Trailer Brass and the process them too, this will end up with a 19 Horns section, sampled with the focus on fff. I can't imagine how long it would take too get the same result with those "normal libraries"
It's all about our productivity in this business


----------



## Parsifal666 (Nov 25, 2016)

Nils Neumann said:


> I get your point, you can achieve this epic sound with other libraries too but now imagine you layer not "normal" orchestral libraries but for example the Brass of Ark I and Trailer Brass and the process them too, this will end up with a 19 Horns section, sampled with the focus on fff. I can't imagine how long it would take too get the same result with those "normal libraries"
> It's all about our productivity in this business



It doesn't take me long at all, but as I mentioned, I've had my libraries for quite awhile, and was super fortunate to have learned orchestration and engineering from a reputable name in the business.


----------



## Nils Neumann (Nov 25, 2016)

Parsifal666 said:


> It doesn't take me long at all, but as I mentioned, I've had my libraries for quite awhile, and was super fortunate to have learned orchestration and engineering from a reputable name in the business.



lucky you!


----------



## will_m (Nov 25, 2016)

I agree that layering libraries together you can certainly achieve big sounding results, its something I do a lot already in my current template with Albion One, Iceni, Symphobia, Requiem etc.

I'm hoping though that going with Ark would be comparable to my experience with the Spitfire HZ drums. These are probably my favourite big sounding drums but until the JXL mixes were released I never thought they were quite aggressive enough for the all out style of hybrid trailer work.

Also interested to hear what combing Ark with Albion would be like!


----------



## Parsifal666 (Nov 25, 2016)

Nils Neumann said:


> lucky you!



Believe me, Nils, no one could be more grateful. That knowledge has been priceless over the years. Having a good tutor can really make a difference!


----------



## WindcryMusic (Nov 25, 2016)

I just got Metropolis Ark 1, and I have owned and used Albion ONE since it came out. I've just been playing around with MA1 this morning, and I can already say that it is definitely worth your time. Even in those instruments where there is technically "overlap" between the libraries, MA1 definitely fills some holes that Albion leaves (both in the aggression and articulation categories). And vice versa for the softer stuff ... I see myself getting great use out of both of these libraries.


----------



## jononotbono (Nov 25, 2016)

Parsifal666 said:


> Believe me, Nils, no one could be more grateful. That knowledge has been priceless over the years. Having a good tutor can really make a difference!


Are you taking on any students? Haha!


----------



## Polarity (Nov 25, 2016)

will_m said:


> Also interested to hear what combing Ark with Albion would be like!


Quite good indeed.
I'm using articulations from both also layered under LASS strings and/or Cinebrass and QLSO Brass sounds.


----------



## Karsten Vogt (Nov 25, 2016)

And how does Ark1 compare to Albion 3? They both seem to be taylored for the raw, loud stuff.


----------



## ysnyvz (Nov 25, 2016)

Karsten Vogt said:


> And how does Ark1 compare to Albion 3? They both seem to be taylored for the raw, loud stuff.


I have Ark 1, Albion One and 1, Iceni, Orchestral Essentials 1 and 2. People seem to compare them a lot because they're orchestral ensembles. Ark 1 is in its own league. There is nothing like it. While it's big, epic, loud and agressive, it can make you feel the orchestra. Put your headphones on and boom... you're in Teldex Scoring Stage.


----------



## soundshigh (Nov 26, 2016)

Hey there,

So I've been considering (once again) the Metropolis Arc I, and listening to demos, and also watching Daniel James's overview. It will probably sound weird, since this seems to be everyone's absolute favorite, but there's something about the high frequencies that stops me from pulling the trigger. Like, there's a bit too much, and it builds in the 10-13K range, especially with the strings and the brass. I guess this is normal for the FFF articulations, or it could be the Teldex hall, or it could be my imagination...A lot of people here talk about the "bite" of the samples, and I guess that's it, and it probably serves well in the mix, but has anyone here noticed this while working with the library, and have you reached for the LP or notch EQs to smooth it out a bit? Also, some short notes sound like the RRs are a bit too similar to each other (or there are not much of them??) Again, I haven't read a single complaint with this library (apart that it doesn't do piano), so it could be my current under-slept confused state 

Cheers, K.

EDIT: I actually just noticed that Daniel is using EQ on his tracks, so that is a part of what I'm hearing there, but in any case - anything you could share would be of great help for my BF decisions here.


----------



## John57 (Nov 26, 2016)

I have heard all the expert demos and you tube videos. When I brought the Metropolis Ark and actually play it with my own hands I was blown away. The sounds that I am hearing are so much better than many of the demos that I heard. The raw sound right out of the box is wonderfully expressive. I saw a lot more possibilities with this library than just epic music. This is a good sign that you can be more impressed actually working with this product than by listening to all the expert demos. I have never been hugely impressed with EastWest Hollywood orchestra and the expression options on Hollywood Orchestra never worked quite the way I wanted to hear with a lot of work. I am going going very productive with the Metropolis Ark and with good engineering I can extend the range of music that I can use it for. Metropolis Ark very expressive and human like.


----------



## dcoscina (Nov 26, 2016)

Ark is amazing. Like John57, the demos didn't do much for me and it was only when I bought hit and played the sounds myself that I really appreciated the sound of this library. For big bombastic Shostakovich type moments, this thing kicks ass. And it's so rich. I actually use Albion in tandem with Ark. They actually mesh well together imo


----------



## WindcryMusic (Nov 26, 2016)

John57 said:


> I have heard all the expert demos and you tube videos. When I brought the Metropolis Ark and actually play it with my own hands I was blown away.



I completely agree. I've never been more impressed the first time I got my hands on a new library than I was yesterday when I finally had Metropolis Ark on my DAW. And considering how my expectations of it had already been hyped up insanely high before even getting it, the fact that it met and exceeded those expectations was pretty much a miracle.


----------



## Mike Fox (Nov 26, 2016)

I own Ark and love it! My only real complaint is that its too wet at times. I would honestly buy the library just for the choir though. Thats how good it is!


----------



## Vastman (Nov 27, 2016)

As so many others have said, get it!!! I own All the Albions and way too many other libs and ARK is one of a few I wouldn't give up. It is totally AWESOME on so many levels...


----------



## DSmolken (Nov 27, 2016)

It's also just plain fun.


----------



## danielb (Nov 27, 2016)

Hey guys metropolis is just amazing to do big stuff, the brass section is really great.. 

Here's a quick demo using only metropolis I did just after having it if it can help... 

https://www.soundcloud.com/bejadan/metropolis-fight

Have fun!


----------



## Parsifal666 (Nov 27, 2016)

You folks make this stuff sound so tempting, even after I decided I didn't exactly "need" it. Buying this would be an example of beyond-spoiled bratitude of the nth magnitude. And I'd still like to get it, so there lol!


----------



## soundshigh (Nov 27, 2016)

Well, I gave in. Actually, what finally sold me were the official soundcloud demos , which I haven't heard before, and also talking to one of the composers of said demos...And also, the positive feedback here. Thanks everyone for your input!


----------



## ysnyvz (Nov 27, 2016)

Parsifal666 said:


> You folks make this stuff sound so tempting, even after I decided I didn't exactly "need" it. Buying this would be an example of beyond-spoiled bratitude of the nth magnitude. And I'd still like to get it, so there lol!


Be careful. Once you taste Ark 1, you will revolve around Orchestral Tools' website. That's why they named percussion patches Kopernikus:


----------



## Parsifal666 (Nov 27, 2016)

ysnyvz said:


> Be careful. Once you taste Ark 1, you will revolve around Orchestral Tools' website. That's why they named percussion patches Kopernikus:




I did mess around with Ark a couple of times at an engineer friend's house. But I'd be buying it mostly just to mess with, I already have the tools I need for that kind of stuff.


----------



## Mike Fox (Nov 27, 2016)

danielb said:


> Hey guys metropolis is just amazing to do big stuff, the brass section is really great..
> 
> Here's a quick demo using only metropolis I did just after having it if it can help...
> 
> ...


Great track! Which mics did you use?


----------



## Mike Fox (Nov 27, 2016)

Parsifal666 said:


> You folks make this stuff sound so tempting, even after I decided I didn't exactly "need" it. Buying this would be an example of beyond-spoiled bratitude of the nth magnitude. And I'd still like to get it, so there lol!


You talked me into buying the Albions when I didn't really need them, and I haven't regretted it! Ark is calling your name.


----------



## Mike Fox (Nov 27, 2016)

ysnyvz said:


> Be careful. Once you taste Ark 1, you will revolve around Orchestral Tools' website. That's why they named percussion patches Kopernikus:



Nice!


----------



## storyteller (Nov 27, 2016)

Parsifal666 said:


> You folks make this stuff sound so tempting, even after I decided I didn't exactly "need" it. Buying this would be an example of beyond-spoiled bratitude of the nth magnitude. And I'd still like to get it, so there lol!


Same boat.


----------



## AlexanderSchiborr (Nov 27, 2016)

Hej Guys, 
I don´t know so much about the Albion One. Demos sound good to me. But I worked a lot with MA1 and I think when you need that extra power..MA 1 is unbreakable. During the Release of the Library, I tried myself with a demo, sure I am no typical Epic Writer, but still you can hear what I mean. That short track was pretty much out of the box.


----------



## danielb (Nov 27, 2016)

mikefox789 said:


> Great track! Which mics did you use?


Hey thx  I let the instruments as loaded : close & tree normal...
I would just say that sometimes I would need a little bit less reverb on the close mic.. you still hear a little bit too much the room in my opinion depending on the context of your project...


----------



## DSmolken (Nov 27, 2016)

Well, if you're gonna buy an orchestral library you don't need, this is a great one to buy. It may not be meat and potatoes, but it's like a huge tiramisu.


----------



## Fleer (Nov 27, 2016)

Guess MA1 is not for me after all, as I'm more into quieter orchestration, Spitfire Chamber Strings and Albion V Tundra style.


----------



## Ollie (Nov 27, 2016)

Seems Ark 2 might be on the horizon. There was a thread discussing it after an MA2 logo showed up in an Instagram video it but it seems to have vanished. I guess it was accidentally shown too soon.


----------



## Lassi Tani (Nov 27, 2016)

Ollie said:


> Seems Ark 2 might be on the horizon. There was a thread discussing it after an MA2 logo showed up in an Instagram video it but it seems to have vanished. I guess it was accidentally shown too soon.



Interesting, the thread seeems to have vanished too and there's no Insta video of that either at https://www.instagram.com/mishaperiphery/. I saw with my own eyes Ark I and Ark II loaded up in Kontakt.


----------



## ysnyvz (Nov 27, 2016)

sekkosiki said:


> Interesting, the thread seeems to have vanished too and there's no Insta video of that either at https://www.instagram.com/mishaperiphery/. I saw with my own eyes Ark I and Ark II loaded up in Kontakt.


I guess he broke the first rule of beta-test club.


----------



## John57 (Nov 27, 2016)

OT support did state that there very likely will be updates to Ark 1 and possibility more Ark collections as well. I am sure that Ark1 is one of more successful libraries OT ever sold. They are not going to sit on their hands with that kind of success. I would like to buy more OT libraries if I have funds.


----------



## benmrx (Nov 27, 2016)

sekkosiki said:


> Interesting, the thread seeems to have vanished too and there's no Insta video of that either at https://www.instagram.com/mishaperiphery/. I saw with my own eyes Ark I and Ark II loaded up in Kontakt.


Yep. Saw it too. The fact that it's now removed gives me even MORE hope!

EDIT: and just got Ark 1!! Aso have BWW (my only other OT library). Hoping I can work this library to do more 'boisterous' adventure/fantasy as opposed to braaaam braaaam braaaam.


----------



## will_m (Nov 27, 2016)

Ollie said:


> Seems Ark 2 might be on the horizon. There was a thread discussing it after an MA2 logo showed up in an Instagram video it but it seems to have vanished. I guess it was accidentally shown too soon.


 
Interesting, I wonder if Ark II would be an expansion or more of an upgrade replacement. Ark I doesn't seem to have been out that long so a replacement seems unlikely. Are OT known for lots of free updates to existing libraries like Spitfire do?


----------



## dcoscina (Nov 27, 2016)

Ollie said:


> Seems Ark 2 might be on the horizon. There was a thread discussing it after an MA2 logo showed up in an Instagram video it but it seems to have vanished. I guess it was accidentally shown too soon.


Ark 2 will be an instant purchase for me. No brainer.


----------



## SoNowWhat? (Nov 27, 2016)

Damn you all to hell and back. Just when I thought I'd escape this sale madness with just the one big purchase of SSS you do this!!
Absolute ditto for @Parsifal666 and @storyteller.


----------



## benmrx (Nov 27, 2016)

will_m said:


> Interesting, I wonder if Ark II would be an expansion or more of an upgrade replacement. Ark I doesn't seem to have been out that long so a replacement seems unlikely. Are OT known for lots of free updates to existing libraries like Spitfire do?


On the leaked? video it was it's own library in the Kontakt tab.


----------



## TerryD (Nov 27, 2016)

That does it !! I was doing grand, not buying in the sale this year, right up till reading this thread. Now I HAVE to get Ark or I'll never have inner peace !


----------



## TerryD (Nov 27, 2016)

Done !! - (I also slipped in a quick sly order for Berlin Strings First Chairs while I was there - what the fc^k am I going to tell me wife????!!!! - I'm going to blame ye lot - peer pressure etc ;-P )


----------



## ReversedLogic (Nov 27, 2016)

TerryD said:


> That does it !! I was doing grand, not buying in the sale this year, right up till reading this thread. Now I HAVE to get Ark or I'll never have inner peace !


Same thing happened here, you're not alone! Strength in numbers - like the number leaving our wallets!


----------



## galactic orange (Nov 27, 2016)

SoNowWhat? said:


> Damn you all to hell and back. Just when I thought I'd escape this sale madness with just the one big purchase of SSS you do this!!
> Absolute ditto for @Parsifal666 and @storyteller.



This. I haven't bought a thing so far thanks to overwhelming BF sale anxiety. I've been saving for BB and then OT drop this sale in my lap! It's not that I need this (or SCS, or Tundra...) but a deal is a deal, dammit! My plans for a full OT setup might now be in jeopardy thanks to OT.


----------



## TerryD (Nov 27, 2016)

ReversedLogic said:


> Same thing happened here, you're not alone! Strength in numbers - like the number leaving our wallets!


Never, never, EVER use your own wallet ! Use the wifes. She spends so much anyway she'll never notice a measly grand missing. lol


----------



## Mike Fox (Nov 27, 2016)

TerryD said:


> Done !! - (I also slipped in a quick sly order for Berlin Strings First Chairs while I was there - what the fc^k am I going to tell me wife????!!!! - I'm going to blame ye lot - peer pressure etc ;-P )


----------



## Hat_Tricky (Nov 27, 2016)

Ark II might be OT's Albion II - Logeria. In which case....i will buy it without even checking my wallet.


----------



## soundshigh (Nov 28, 2016)

So after checking the sound really quickly, I must say some of the doubts I had were probably right. I do like the brass a lot, and I am happy I have it. The low strings too. There is something about the high strings that is not my cup of tee for some reason. Also, the legato sounds a bit synth-y to me, but that's coming from an 8dio Agadio heavy user (totally different product, yes). The percussion, although not a lot is GRAND! The guitars will fly out of my hard drive as fast as I figure out which compressed file has them. May be followed by the drums.

I realized that a big part in my decision to get this product is the sale....Well, just another marketing victim here. Overall, if I only could get the orchestral and percussion stuff for 100 EUR less, I would have been a bit more happy. But I am sure I will use the sh** out of it, so should be able to justify the investment.

EDIT: and yeah - it IS veeeery roomy! I tried some transient master on it and it helps a bit. It's mostly with the strings that bothers me a bit for now.


----------



## Udo (Nov 28, 2016)

Of course there will be a special discount on Ark 2 for those who bought Ark 1 at the full price ......


----------



## ghandizilla (Nov 28, 2016)

MA1 is really great, not just for sketching, but for everything loud (who needs woodwinds when everything is fff and it would not be hearable anyway?). I don't own Albion ONE, but I think it might be in your interest to wait for MA2. Albion ONE may complement MA1 for the legato patches and the runs and the FX (taken from Legacy), but I'm not sure how far it can go. Can you emulate some kind of trills with the fast legato? Can you emulate some kind of harmonics with the con sordino? Albion ONE may add more versatility (in dynamics and articulations) but I'm not sure how far this versatility can be pushed, and therefore, if it's really worth it. The best would be to get a better idea of the possibilities of Albion ONE, to wait for MA2, to proceed to a comparison, and then, to take a decision.


----------



## Parsifal666 (Nov 28, 2016)

ghandizilla said:


> MA1 is really great, not just for sketching, but for everything loud (who needs woodwinds when everything is fff and it would not be hearable anyway?).



Argh. Woodwinds can still be used for coloring and texture on fff. Wagner's scores prove that, in masterful fashion. Check out the Tannhauser ouverture, among manifold other pieces. I couldn't let that go, all respect intended.


----------



## SoNowWhat? (Nov 28, 2016)

soundshigh said:


> So after checking the sound really quickly, I must say some of the doubts I had were probably right. I do like the brass a lot, and I am happy I have it. The low strings too. There is something about the high strings that is not my cup of tee for some reason. Also, the legato sounds a bit synth-y to me, but that's coming from an 8dio Agadio heavy user (totally different product, yes). The percussion, although not a lot is GRAND! The guitars will fly out of my hard drive as fast as I figure out which compressed file has them. May be followed by the drums.
> 
> I realized that a big part in my decision to get this product is the sale....Well, just another marketing victim here. Overall, if I only could get the orchestral and percussion stuff for 100 EUR less, I would have been a bit more happy. But I am sure I will use the sh** out of it, so should be able to justify the investment.
> 
> EDIT: and yeah - it IS veeeery roomy! I tried some transient master on it and it helps a bit. It's mostly with the strings that bothers me a bit for now.


What do you think of the choir?
Thanks for posting your honest feedback btw.


----------



## JT3_Jon (Nov 29, 2016)

With time running down and a million libraries I already own that I feel I dont use to their full capacity, I'm wondering if anyone feels they can get a similar sound by simply combining libraries - like Hollywood orchestra which IMO can have an aggressive sound when pushed, with say LASS and/or cinesamples, etc?

I'm (still haha) writing my progressive rock album and feel that my orchestra at times is lacking balls. I'm looking for that big, epic, cut through a mix fortissi-tissimo balls hopefully without too much extra work. Part of me feels I could probably get there with what I have with enough TLC and trial and error, but I wonder if ARK will get me there with less pain, as this seems to be the concept for the library - big trailer orchestra that cuts through. But then I listened to the patch walkthrough today and compared it with my libraries I own, in particular the strings, and began to have doubts that ARK is what I feel it is.

I'm assuming OT doesn't allow you to resell it or get a refund if it doesn't fit my needs, so I'm hoping others might chime in before the sale is over. Does that website where you could remotely demo libraries still exist? So, so torn. What would Zimmer do?


----------



## soundshigh (Nov 29, 2016)

SoNowWhat? said:


> What do you think of the choir?
> Thanks for posting your honest feedback btw.



I haven't checked it yet, but the choir I liked even when listening to the demos and screen casts. The only other choir library I own is Olympus, which I like, but these are different and I imagine will be very useful when I need them.


----------



## soundshigh (Nov 29, 2016)

RE: The Roomy sound of the library - I just discovered the release volume - !!! Excuse my ignorance. The GUI is not complicated but there is a lot of stuff there and you can customize the sounds really well. That single release control makes me enormously happy today  .


----------



## John57 (Nov 29, 2016)

I find the Capsule GUI for Ark is a bit more straightforward than the Play interface for my EastWest Libraries for my needs. I am beginning to see that Metropolis Ark can be good for the slow passionate movements like Mahler "tragic"
symphony. 
I did looked at Albion One but did not like the demos since it seems too lushy sounding with loose timing. When I looked at the walk-through I realize that there is a lush reverb and timing adjustments that account for the way I heard the demos. There is just a brief example of the Albion One without the embellishments. That does make it hard to compare libraries. I like my EastWest Spaces reverb better than quite a few out there.


----------



## Parsifal666 (Nov 29, 2016)

John57 said:


> I find the Capsule GUI for Ark is a bit more straightforward than the Play interface for my EastWest Libraries for my needs. I am beginning to see that Metropolis Ark can be good for the slow passionate movements like Mahler "tragic"
> symphony.
> I did looked at Albion One but did not like the demos since it seems too lushy sounding with loose timing. When I looked at the walk-through I realize that there is a lush reverb and timing adjustments that account for the way I heard the demos. There is just a brief example of the Albion One without the embellishments. That does make it hard to compare libraries. I like my EastWest Spaces reverb better than quite a few out there.



You might want to try listening to Iceni. And yeah, Spaces can be terrific (though it can also be troublesome due to things not having anything to do with the effect itself).


----------



## Musicam (Nov 29, 2016)

John57 said:


> I find the Capsule GUI for Ark is a bit more straightforward than the Play interface for my EastWest Libraries for my needs. I am beginning to see that Metropolis Ark can be good for the slow passionate movements like Mahler "tragic"
> symphony.
> I did looked at Albion One but did not like the demos since it seems too lushy sounding with loose timing. When I looked at the walk-through I realize that there is a lush reverb and timing adjustments that account for the way I heard the demos. There is just a brief example of the Albion One without the embellishments. That does make it hard to compare libraries. I like my EastWest Spaces reverb better than quite a few out there.




Can you use Lexicon reverbs? Quantum leap Spaces is better?


----------



## John57 (Nov 29, 2016)

Musicam said:


> Can you use Lexicon reverbs? Quantum leap Spaces is better?


Lexicon reverbs are one of the oldest and popular Digital reverbs used in the recording industry. Low Cost, however it requires a ILok key2 only which currently I do not have.


----------



## Mike Fox (Nov 29, 2016)

SilentBob said:


> Albion One is nice, but Metropolis I really love. One of my best purchases, and so much fun to play. In my opinion the quality is phenomenal.
> 
> And with the announcement of *Metropolis Ark II - Orchestra of the deep*, which seems to be the perfect complement and should provide a gentle and softer tone, its even more tempting. I'm looking forward especially to the new strings (half sul tasto, half con sordino) and the angel-like and children choir. If it has the same quality as the predecessor it will be a killer combi.
> 
> Happy to join the OT way. I love them.



Is this just wishful thinking, or was this actually announced?


----------



## WindcryMusic (Nov 29, 2016)

mikefox789 said:


> Is this just wishful thinking, or was this actually announced?



Pretty sure it was just wishful thinking, as my two minutes of frantic Googling turned up nothing.


----------



## benmrx (Nov 29, 2016)

WindcryMusic said:


> Pretty sure it was just wishful thinking, as my two minutes of frantic Googling turned up nothing.


Well..., there was that leaked video the other day. Though I don't remember seeing anything about 'Orchestra of the Deep'. But, all signs seem to indicate that Ark 2 will be here sooner rather than later. My wallet is still in utter pain after last weekends purchases though (which included Ark 1)..., so hopefully they at least give us some time to recover!


----------



## Lassi Tani (Nov 29, 2016)

I heard they wanted the choir in Ark II to be so beautiful and subtle that they recorded real angels.



SilentBob said:


> Albion One is nice, but Metropolis I really love.



Exactly my thoughts. Albion One is great, versatile, lots of content, I use it a lot, but Metropolis I is my love.


----------



## WindcryMusic (Nov 29, 2016)

benmrx said:


> My wallet is still in utter pain after last weekends purchases though (which included Ark 1)..., so hopefully they at least give us some time to recover!



Your wallet's in pain, nothing worse? Lucky you ... I laid my wallet to rest yesterday, shortly after giving in and finally getting CineBrass Core/Pro/Descant Horn. But it died with a smile on its face ...


----------



## SoNowWhat? (Nov 29, 2016)

WindcryMusic said:


> Your wallet's in pain, nothing worse? Lucky you ... I laid my wallet to rest yesterday, shortly after giving in and finally getting CineBrass Core/Pro/Descant Horn. But it died with a smile on its face ...


Unfortunately in the end mine looked like this. 






RIP li'l guy. I'll miss ya.


----------



## benmrx (Nov 29, 2016)

WindcryMusic said:


> Your wallet's in pain, nothing worse?


Nothing except the look I got from my wife after we got the call that there were some 'suspicious' over-seas purchases'


----------



## Mike Fox (Nov 29, 2016)

benmrx said:


> Nothing except the look I got from my wife after we got the call that there were some 'suspicious' over-seas purchases'


This is why I do the finances.


----------



## mac (Nov 29, 2016)

mikefox789 said:


> Is this just wishful thinking, or was this actually announced?



I think the fact the thread on here as well as the instagram video being taken down, says it probably coming.


----------



## Mike Fox (Nov 29, 2016)

mac said:


> I think the fact the thread on here as well as the instagram video being taken down, says it probably coming.


I hope so. The idea sounds incredible!


----------



## benmrx (Nov 29, 2016)

mikefox789 said:


> This is why I do the finances.


If I did the finances we would be dead broke..haha.


----------



## galactic orange (Nov 29, 2016)

Just listened to those Rotdorn a3 horns in MA1. So clear in the upper range! Holy moly, this is a difficult choice. Was planning to get BWW and Berlin Perc but might have to chuck one of those and get MA1. So hard to resist a sale, but especially when OT has one.

NEED: woodwinds and percussion (BWW and Berlin Percussion)
WANT: Berlin Brass
SALE: MA1

Can only afford two of the above. Either way the wallet is getting a pummeling.


----------



## storyteller (Nov 29, 2016)

galactic orange said:


> Just listened to those Rotdorn a3 horns in MA1. So clear in the upper range! Holy moly, this is a difficult choice. Was planning to get BWW and Berlin Perc but might have to chuck one of those and get MA1. So hard to resist a sale, but especially when OT has one.
> 
> NEED: woodwinds and percussion (BWW and Berlin Percussion)
> WANT: Berlin Brass
> ...


Go for BWW+Spitfire Redux Percussion ($291 on sale)+squeeze Ark in there. There. All bases covered.


----------



## galactic orange (Nov 29, 2016)

storyteller said:


> Go for BWW+Spitfire Redux Percussion ($291 on sale)+squeeze Ark in there. There. All bases covered.


I'll see if I can swing it. Since I haven't bought in to either OT or Spitfire libraries (other than SCS) I sort of wanted to go one way or the other. The Spitfire Perc offers "enough" percussion for me (whereas the OT might be overkill) but it's more an issue of the sound of the hall blending.


----------



## storyteller (Nov 29, 2016)

galactic orange said:


> I'll see if I can swing it. Since I haven't bought in to either OT or Spitfire libraries (other than SCS) I sort of wanted to go one way or the other. The Spitfire Perc offers "enough" percussion for me (whereas the OT might be overkill) but it's more an issue of the sound of the hall blending.


Spitfire Percussion is great, as is OT's percussion. I was just throwing out options. Just kidding around about stretching your budget though. Of course be financially smart about it all. And get what you really want - not just someone else's suggestions.


----------



## will_m (Nov 30, 2016)

OK so I decided to go for it, took almost 24 hours to download and install but so far really impressed, the fff layers are what makes it for me, sounds like they will be perfect for cutting through a dense trailer mix.


----------

